# Medicqare reimbusement



## shawnalinn (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a question that I hope someone can help with. We are an FQHC facility. Therefore, we are reimbursed a set amount per visit. On our office visits we are reimbursed 80% of the set amount, and can bill the additional amount to the patients secondary insurance. However, on our mental health claims, we are only reimbursed 35%. We are using the specific procedure code for the visit with a 0900 revenue code. Any suggestions on how we can get reimbursed up to 80% like on our office visit codes? Thanks so much for your help.  Sorry am kind of new here.
__________________


----------

